# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Desktop mất hết Icon

## thanhlong24

không biết vì sao lâu lâu desktop của mình mất hết icon dù mình đã cài lại win, khởi động lại thì bình thường. ai có thể giúp mình khắc phục không

----------


## quangcaodienlanh

mình cũng đang bị,k hiểu sao nữa

----------


## vemaybayvietmy06

nguyên nhân của hiện tượng trên là do lỗi của windows explorer.
để khắc phục, các bạn nhấn ctrl+alt+delete
vào mục file
ew task
gõ lệnh explorer.exe
đây chỉ là giải pháp tạm thời. để khắc phục lỗi này cần cài lại win

----------


## thuhongnt

bạn thử bấm phím phải chọn arrange icon by --> xem show desktops icon có được chọn hay không?

----------


## kanhtran

bạn thử dùng system restore xem.mình đã dùng rùi và thấy rất dc.
bạn hãy vào *help and support* sau đó vào phần *system restore* và làm theo hướng dẫn,máy sẽ hỏi bạn xem muốn trở về trạng thái của máy vào ngày bao nhiêu(sẽ có một tờ lịch để bạn lựa chọn).
nhưng lưu ý là máy của bạn phải bật chế độ *system restore* nhé
tốt hơn hết là bạn hãy chọn 1 thời điểm mà máy bạn chạy tốt nhất và tạo một *system restore* để lưu vào nhé!!!

----------

